# Jester's EZ NUC



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought four this spring and did four splits with them They are well worth the money $11.95 per box at Dadent they sat on the ground so I did have some mostiure on the bottom the splits did great just wished that they would come out with a medium nuc soon.


----------

